# Breeder Suggestions/Recommendations



## Persinette (Jan 31, 2015)

Hello! I am new to the forum and am in the process of finding a breeder to work with buying my first GSD puppy.

*What I am looking for:*

I would like to get a male, working line GSD (or possibly a show line dog--not-AKC/American--if the breeders still put a strong emphasis on workability and temperament beyond the basic requirements of Schutzhund to breed), sable in color. Temperament, health, and workability are the absolute top priorities. After that, I would still like a handsome animal since his primary purpose is first and foremost to be a beloved pet and companion.

I want to do Schutzhund with my dog, obedience, and protection training. There is a quite large Schutzhund club in my city (San Diego). For me these skills are not so much for competition as for practical use (though competing could be fun!). I am interested in doing activities like: kayaking, hiking, camping, and and building towards extreme camping where you go to harsh remote regions, such as backpacking through Yosemite during deep winter. I love experiencing the beauty of nature. That said, nature isn't always safe. A trained dog would take away the solitude of the experience and add some additional safety (I am a young woman, so going on adventures alone is not always the safest idea).

*A bit about me:*

I am a teacher and live in San Diego. I would ideally like to get a pup at the beginning of this summer so I can spend an almost un-interrupted 2 months with the little guy working with him. However, I know breeder waiting lists can be long and I am willing to be patient to work with the right breeder and get the right puppy. If I have to wait until winter break, spring break 2016, or even next summer, then I'll just have to put on my patient pants!

A lot of the timing, besides finding the right breeder and getting the deposit placed on a litter, will depend on my living situation. My current living situation is perfect for a dog, however I may be moving depending on a job offer I have pending. I wouldn't want to get the puppy until I can offer it a stable living situation and get moved if that happens.

This would be my first GSD, however, I am no stranger to dogs, animals, or dedicated training. I was a pre-olympic ISI Championship Ice Skater and trained daily before and after school (4am yikes!) for years growing up. After I retired from competition, I trained as an equestrian athlete 5 days a week and qualified for national competition. I am not afraid of some dedicated hard work! Working with horses, though they are prey animals unlike dogs, you need a good deal of patience and confidence. If you tense up riding, they sense your unease and began to panic. You have to work hard on nonverbal communication and be patient in their training, especially with very hot stallions who need a strong hand.

I have worked with dogs, though admittedly not as much as horses. Growing up we always had a dog in the house and as an adult I fostered a husky puppy, complete with those every 3 hour, 2 am potty runs. I believe in the school of positive reinforcement training, usually with the aid of a clicker. I made good progress with the husky before he was homed. My dog will be enrolled with me in puppy socialization classes, training classes, and work with the local Schutzhund club.

I know some breeders are hesitant to sell males to first time owners so I am hoping my background information and purpose I have for the dog will overcome those reservations.

*Breeder Suggestions?*
Does anyone have a breeder suggestion or recommendation? Closer to San Diego is easier but I am not opposed to driving a good distance for my puppy. I really like Vom Banachk in Washington from everything I have read and sent an email to Julie, however I have been having a bit of trouble getting her on the phone for the interview she mentioned in her email. I'm sure she is very busy! I also read on these forums she has reservations about selling males to first time GSD owners (which I think is very reasonable and understandable, but I am hoping with enough support systems in place an exception could be made).

Thank you all so much for any advice you have!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Anne Kent is in CA, and a horseperson as well.....also Tyson Witmer.....if you prefer sable - stick with working lines.....


Basic analogy - you can put a saddle on a halter horse, and walk trot and canter around a ring...you can take a cutting horse or jumper, and walk trot and canter around a ring....you probably can't cut cattle or jump grand prix with that halter horse....and the horse who can do the work is still functionally correct structure wise even if he is not fashionable...


Lee


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

why not sell a male to a first time owner?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm not recommeding as I do not have a dog from them, I do know others that do and they are very happy with them. They are close to you and may help you get a better idea of what you are looking for.
Working Dog Training & German Shepherds for Sale in San Diego, CA at Taylor Made Working Dogs


----------



## Persinette (Jan 31, 2015)

huntergreen said:


> why not sell a male to a first time owner?


From what I understand from reading some posts here (I've been lurking for a bit though I have by no means read everything the forum has to offer yet), some breeders feel males can be more to handle than females and, since they grow a bit larger, an inexperienced handler new to the GSD breed may be unprepared for the degree of training and time they need. I have never talked to the breeder I mentioned about this before, I just saw a comment someone from the forum posted.

And thank you for the referrals! I am looking into Taylor Made now. I will look up Anna and Tyson. Any other suggestions/input would be greatly appreciated.

Lee, that horse analogy is perfect! The fashionableness is definitely not a priority for me. Workability, temperament, and health are. I do want to like the look of my dog, but the look I like is much more working line than show line. I appreciate the beauty of the show lines, but definitely don't want to compromise on ability. Ultimately I just want a nicely proportioned, good sized sable male with a lot of heart and natural ability who wants to be my whole world like he will be mine.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Thanks - horses are a PERFECT analogy for the work/show lines! Personally, as the saying goes, beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and I think a working line with good pigment and substance IS more attractive than a SL - like California Chrome (a good race horse) is much prettier in my mind than any big name AQHA Halter horse! 

Anne Kent (Vandal here) is Adler Stein.....I forgot about Kris Taylor - get a look at his Gordon Fuchsgraben - he is a V rated male and very good pigment...

Lee


----------



## jmdjack (Oct 2, 2009)

Based upon personal experience, I second the recommendation of Adler Stein. As Wolfstraum noted, Anne posts on this board under the name "Vandal." I would encourage you to do a search and read her posts. Not only are they very educational, but they will give you an idea of what she values and seeks to produce.


----------



## Persinette (Jan 31, 2015)

I think I should clarify. I find the working line dogs very handsome. I prefer their coloring to the show lines since I love the rich sables and generally like the less angulated look. There is great beauty in functionality. Mostly when I say handsome, I'd like my little nugget to have a sweet face/handsome head. Most working line dogs I've seen being bred have very nice, handsome heads so I don't think that will be an issue. And again, at the end of the day, a healthy dog with a great temperament and workability is my top priority, the other stuff would just be nice wish list items.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Have you gone out to the IPO club at all? Witmer-Tyson is up here, in the Bay Area, but seeing the different dogs training and meeting the people there may be the most help to you.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I think Vandal posted on a thread not too long ago she wasn't really breeding currently?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Anne/Vandal is still breeding. Just not as often as she did years ago. Another recommendation for Anne. 

Adler Stein Kennels-German Shepherds-German Shepherd Puppies-Working Line German Shepherds


----------



## Persinette (Jan 31, 2015)

Steve Strom said:


> Have you gone out to the IPO club at all? Witmer-Tyson is up here, in the Bay Area, but seeing the different dogs training and meeting the people there may be the most help to you.


I am planning on contacting the San Diego Schutzhund Club and asking to come and meet some of the people and watch some training. Their website says they welcome visitors if you make an appointment. Perhaps someone here is a part of that club and could recommend for or against it? There is also a club in North County Escondido that is also fairly close to me. The Bay Area is a little far for me to visit over a weekend due to expense and distance, but I could look into that over one of my holiday breaks when I have a week or more off. Of course, if I were going to potentially buy a puppy from a breeder up there making a trip would become a priority to visit the facility.

Right now my goal is to talk to some breeders, see if I get approved as a potential buyer/home, and then make appointments to meet them and see their dogs along with going to some training/club facilities.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

You could also check out Aztec SchH club. Since you have several options near you, you could see which would be the best fit.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Visit as many as you can and meet and talk to as many people as possible. Face to face. I really think its the absolute best way to get an accurate idea of what will be the best dog for you.


----------



## lawhyno (Mar 9, 2013)

check into losangelesworkingdogs.com
Radni Psi kennels is run by Mike. He's a private breeder who's focused on developing the Czech line. He can give you some great insight and he's a really nice guy who's always willing to chat and give advice whether you're buying from him or not.


----------



## Biznitch15 (Apr 15, 2014)

did you eventually purchase your GSD from Taylor-Made working dogs? I like they're sable color too and Im currently going to visit them next week. Thought maybe you can give me some insight?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

another push for Adler Stein... when I lived in Southern California she was a permanent fixture on my short list of working line breeders.... then I got sucked in to long coats and now back to a WL preference but I keep finding what I want in rescues.


----------



## Biznitch15 (Apr 15, 2014)

Fodder said:


> another push for Adler Stein... when I lived in Southern California she was a permanent fixture on my short list of working line breeders.... then I got sucked in to long coats and now back to a WL preference but I keep finding what I want in rescues.


Nice Dogs. Which one is your Favorite Color of the two?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

^ sable first choice, then bi color...


----------

